# Dr. Price's twist top w/cap



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 4, 2010)

I bought this very clearly embossed bottle for $0.25. It says, on its side, "D R over period PRICE'S DELICIOUS FLAVORING EXTRACTS PAT. APPL'D FOR. It is a twist top, with the seam going all the way through. I actually have the cap too. It's yellow and it says PRICE'S FLAVORING EXTRACTS with a little guy in the middle. The bottle is 4 inches tall and 1 1/2 inches wide. On the bottom, there is a 12 than an oval with a diamond on its side going through it, than a 5. And underneath that, there is a 10. Can you please tell me the age and how much it's worth. Thanks

https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03738-1.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03740-1.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03741.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03742.jpg


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

I think we might be able to date that one, based on the info embossed on the bottom.. but I don't know how.. I kinda like this one, I'd buy it for a quarter! I guess around 1920's


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't speak for everyone else but I haven't seen you even say thank you. I posted a link so you could try and help yourself learn but got no reply to the thread. I get the feeling you are only here for us to do your own simple research. Is this true? I'm sorry if I'm wrong but the best way to learn is to research for yourself.
 I don't care to offer anymore assistance if you can't at least say thank you or contribute something yourself other than info and value please.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG! I might have finally made a good bottle buy!!!!!!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sorry :'( I didn't know you're actually supposed to reply thanks. I always put thanks in the original post so that people know that I'm thankful for what they do for me since most books and sometimes the internet can't supply the info I would like to know. i'm sorry if you think I'm selfish... These are the bottles that I haven't found any information on that i've collected in the past year. I just rented Antique Trader Identification & Price guide 6th edition by Mike Polak and none of my bottles were in there (Figures) Plus I own Warman's second field guide on bottles and only two of my Dr.Pepper bottles are in there. My dr. J. Hostteter's was in there two and it said it was worth over $200 and then on the internet it said $10 so i found a bottle posting website and thought I could finally find some info about my bottles I can't find out about.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 4, 2010)

I know by the O-I in a diamond mark and the date code next to it that this is from 1935. But, even I know these bottles are mostly worthless. I'd say save yourself the time it takes to post these and go look for more bottles, or at least stop making separate posts for each.


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2010)

the bottle is not earth shattering,  but if ya like it thats all that counts, heres two ive dug 36 and 37 keep on posting!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine looks more like the bottom one if it's a twist top. I really like and it's actually on my "Most Prized shelf" I don't know why, but It really caught my eye and my buddy that was with me was confused on why I'd buy such a new bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

Now this is what I'm talkin' 'bout. Socializing on a basically social network site. WELCOME, SORRY and apology accepted (though not now necessary). 
 It's cool but I still like the EZ STOVE polish. I like the busy embossment.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 5, 2010)

You got ripped off dude.  NEVER buy screw top.  If anyone tries to give you one walk the other way.  You need to get bottle book so you know what to look for. Go to library.  See if they have a Kovel's or something.


----------



## logueb (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome Brandon.  And I like it, and here's why.  It has the original cap.  It probably was not a dug bottle with the cap in that great a shape.  It also has some history to go along with it.  The good Dr. Price could have been one of those medicine docs that also sold flavoring extracts (both are better than 90 % alcohol). The Pure Food and Drug Act of 1906 closed down the medicines but not the flavorings and extracts. Hope the attached 1921 ad comes out ok.  It states that the extract has been a favorite for nearly seventy years (68 years), now that puts the Ol Dr. Price in buisness for quite a spell.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd say the cap help's that bottle for a common one. 
   bill


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 5, 2010)

I actually do have two books on bottles i own a warman's 2nd field guide and from my library i'm renting Antique trader bottle identification and price 7th edition by michael polak. And also when I actually bought the bottle, it still had most of the stuff in it but it SMELLED It was blue colored and I had to empty and I know it may have decreased the value. Oh well I like and and I think that's what counts[]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 5, 2010)

I am sorry for being so blunt Brandon.  The fact that you like it is all that counts.  If you want it to be blue again you could mix up some food coloring.  If you want to know if a bottle is old see if the mold seam goes all the way to the top.  Sometimes they get smaller as they go up so you can barely see them.  You have to look very carefully.  If the mold seam goes all the way up it's machine made.  (ABM)  They can be machine made and still be a century old but they are worth a lot less.  

 Other reliable indicators are wear and haze.  If it looks never used you might want to be suspicious up to a point.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 5, 2010)

You can't get ripped off for a quarter, Suzanne! []
 It's all a learning experience. Anyway, what is anything really "worth"? The history is what makes it interesting. Love the ad, logueb. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## madman (Oct 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> You can't get ripped off for a quarter, Suzanne! []
> It's all a learning experience. Anyway, what is anything really "worth"? The history is what makes it interesting. Love the ad, logueb. Thanks for posting it!


 amen sister!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 5, 2010)

Suzanne, I accept your apology, but you didn't have to apoligize. This is a public website and people are supposed to post about their own opinions, which everyone's is different. I've learned so much from this website in 2 days that I think I've learned more about bottles than anything else in that period of time. I will be much more wise with my purchases from now on. Thanks for the advice with the ABM bottles and food coloring. Everyone here is different and that what makes the posts unique and interesting from each other. You guys/gals on this website are great!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2010)

[]


----------

